# does clen burn muscle?



## Brad-Harris (Feb 3, 2013)

does clen burn muscle? and is clen better than an EC stack? need to know asap.

thanks


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

No it doesn't, its muscle sparing mate


----------



## Brad-Harris (Feb 3, 2013)

bigbob33 said:


> No it doesn't, its muscle sparing mate


reason im asking is because im thinking of adding it to my oral winny cycle. whats muscle sparring by the way?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Its anti catabolic, i.e. if you are eating less calories than you need it reduces your body using your muscle for enery


----------



## Brad-Harris (Feb 3, 2013)

bigbob33 said:


> Its anti catabolic, i.e. if you are eating less calories than you need it reduces your body using your muscle for enery


if i keep my protein high on a low carb diet will my muscles be fine,eating the right amount of calories also, will it use my fat as energy?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Make sure there's the appropriate amount of good fat too fella


----------



## Brad-Harris (Feb 3, 2013)

bigbob33 said:


> Make sure there's the appropriate amount of good fat too fella


will do mate! is everything from above ok? will it use my fat for energy? don't want to lose muscle lol.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

All looks ok mate, winny and Clen will definitely help you hold on to your muscle in calorie defecit


----------



## Brad-Harris (Feb 3, 2013)

bigbob33 said:


> All looks ok mate, winny and Clen will definitely help you hold on to your muscle in calorie defecit


thanks alot mate, one more question lol can i take extra virgin oil to get some good fats?

thanks


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hell yes  that and oily fish will be spot on


----------



## Brad-Harris (Feb 3, 2013)

bigbob33 said:


> Hell yes  that and oily fish will be spot on


 oily fish like mackerel in sunflower oil for example?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Salmon, mackerel, tuna all that sort of sh1t


----------



## Brad-Harris (Feb 3, 2013)

ok thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

No problem mate, good luck 

Just remember me if you win the lottery lol


----------



## palbay (Feb 24, 2013)

Any oily fish is good, salmon, herring, etc.

If you want your body to burn fat as an energy source then you will need to keep your carb intake to below 100g (I like to do around 50g) per day. The carbs need to come from the right sources too, no grains, or starchy carbs. Keep your carb intake to veg, and some fruit (berries are some of the best on the GI scale) and stay away from refined sugars.


----------



## Brad-Harris (Feb 3, 2013)

bigbob33 said:


> No problem mate, good luck
> 
> haha will do
> 
> Just remember me if you win the lottery lol


----------

